# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  που θα βρω πιγκουινακια στη θεσσαλονικη

## λακης κου

καλησπερα σας που μπορω να βρω πιγκουινακια στη θεσσαλονικη ?

----------


## mpikis

Σε δυο μηνακια θα βρείς σε μενα!γιατι σε λιγο ξεκιναω μια γεννα..αλλίως έχει στο μεγαλο εξω(δε ξερουν να τα ξεχωρισουν) και στη μοναστηριου εκει κι αν δε ξέρουν...(εκει τα φυσαει λεει απο κατω...χαχαχα...!Αυτα τα μαγαζία!τωρα για ΜΠΙΚΟΠΙΓΚΟΥΙΝΑΚΙΑ κανε λίγο υπομονη!Αν θέλεις πάμε μαζι μήπως και μπορέσω να καταλαβω ποιο είναι αρσενικο και ποιο θυληκό!

----------


## λακης κου

οκ φιλε μου σε ευχαριστω πολυ.παντως θελω απο κοαπου που θα ξερω οτι ειναι υγιεις.αυτα τα μεγαλα δεν τα εμπιστευομαι

----------


## mpikis

Κοιτα απο το μεγαλο μου βγηκαν κομπλε αλλα και τα δυο αρσενικα και τα ειχα παρει για ζευγαρι...Ο Αλανθαστος πωλητης φυσικα μου ελεγε τα δικα του...Ο μοναστηριου ειπε θα το φυσιξει απο κατω να δει τι είνια...χαχαχα..οταν δώ κάτι θα σε ενημερωσω..οτι αλλο θέλεις απο αυτα τα βρωμοπουλα πε μου!ο μοναστηριου εχει και μπεζ(καφε)μπορουμε να βγαλουμε ενα ζευγαρι απο αυτα..ξεχωριζονται ποιο ευκολα ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ...Αλλα πιγκουινακια δεν εχω δει πουθενα..αν δείς πες μου!

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ

Καλημέρα Αλέξανδρε
Μήπως ξέρεις πως μπορούμε να καταλάβουμε το αν είναι αρσενικό η θηλυκό ένα μπικουινακι για μου χάρισαν ένα 
το οποίο δεν ξέρουν τι είναι!
Πήγα να ρωτήσω σε ένα petshop κ μου είπαν ανάλογα με το χρώμα της μύτης 
Δηλαδή τα αρσενικά έχουν πιο κόκκινη μύτη από τα θηλυκά

----------


## pigaki

Aν και εχει περασει καιρος απο τοτε που εκανες την ερωτηση σου, 
το κυριοτερο χαρακτηριστικο που τα ξεχωριζει ειναι το κελάιδισμα.

Τα αρσενικα κελαηδανε ενα σκοπο που τον παραλλασσουν λιγο καμια φορα, ενω τα θηλυκα οχι (κανουν απλως κατι σαν μπιπ-μπιπ).

----------


## NakisThess

geia sas paidia!endaferomai ki egw na vrw pigkouinakia kai kata protimisi apo idiwti kai oxi apo katastima!an mporei aa me voithisei kapoios!!!

----------

